# New To Black and White



## Jeatley (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok I have a few shots in black and white but this is the first that I like.  When I took it I kinda new I was going to try to make it black and white.   All thoughts welcome!  Thanks 









I was playing a round of golf with some friends and these tracks cross the course!  really nice place!


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 19, 2010)

This is the shot my friend wanted to hang on his wall!  He is happy!  Comments always welcome!  As he put it he wanted a long skinny shot of him looking out over the course! 

this is a Par 3


----------



## Frequency (Dec 19, 2010)

@1: I wonder where is the focal point in this image i wonder?  if the foreground is OOF it affects the quality of the image; it will be overlooked if there is some other powerful object to take our eyes to; i am afraid this lacks that; for instance imagine somebody walking towards you ...focus on him/her.... that definitely would work; experts will give their opinions, i expect; let us wait.

@2 The landscape is fine here; but was he standing there or pasted? i feel a mismatch there...not sure

Regards


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I just posted the second cause I like it.... Not BnW but yes he is really standing there.  


1st.  I understand about need a subject but I used the tracks as that.  A person in my opinion would ruin the shot.   I was going for more quiet and peaceful.   Please more opinions.  NEED TO LEARN MORE!


----------



## ann (Dec 20, 2010)

It is overexposed and out of focus. On my monitor nothing is sharp and all that blown out sky is drawing the eye in that direction. I am going to assume that you are using the rails as a leading line to draw us into the image, but are eye goes to the corner with all that white. It is the way our brain works.

What method did you use to convert this and why not burn in the whole right side of the photo?  There isn't a very long tonal range which is important with black and white images.


----------



## ayeelkay (Dec 20, 2010)

I do like the second photo you posted. However the first doesn't really do much for me. It seems a bit out of focus and the sky is way blown out.


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess I will have to try again at the black and white.  I just dont ever see myself doing a lot?   I wonder why?


----------



## ann (Dec 22, 2010)

Black and white is work, and it begins with learning to "see" in grayscale".

If you don't enjoy it or see your self doing the foot work then that is fine. DO WHat Makes you HAPPY


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 23, 2010)

But I am interested!  So I think I will try again!  I want to learn this.... Maybe I can surprise myself!

Maybe I can find a better image to start with.  What do yall look for in a black and white cause I fell not ever picture looks good in black and white.  I could be wrong but I think it takes something special to be black and white.


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok Ladies and Gentlemen.  This is my celica and I thought it would be a cool pic since my car is primer black right now?   Tell me what is good or bad about it!  what could be better?








Also one from one of my latest shoots.  Like I said above, I do not push black and white alot so I am trying to learn to be atleast good about it.  Any and all comments welcome. I like these two Shots


----------



## macpio2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Loving the railway tracks shot, very nice use of B&W.
If you're looking for some inspiration in B&W, Albert Watson has amazing work, both in terms of portraits and some of his most recent work of landscapes. I was at the exhibition in London earlier this month for the launch of his 'Great Journeys' for The Macallan Whisky's Masters of Photography. You should check it out if you can


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

I like your car shot

Your head shot is excellent

Wishing you all the best

Regards


----------



## KmH (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeatley said:


> Ok Ladies and Gentlemen. This is my celica and I thought it would be a cool pic since my car is primer black right now? Tell me what is good or bad about it! what could be better?


You could have closed the drivers door and removed the white thing apparently hanging from the rear view mirror.
The car is not in focus. The car looks very dusty.

You could have choosen to place the car, and frame the shot so the road acted as a line leading to the car, rather than away from the car.

You could not have shot at a time other than mid-day.

For car shots, a CPL filter is very helpful.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 24, 2010)

Actually i too felt the dustiness; then i thought it might be some special kind of mat finish 

Regards


----------



## fightheheathens (Dec 24, 2010)

a link to another post with the same question

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/220251-first-photo-post-ever-let-me-know-what-you-think.html#post2046056

your picture is different, but same rules apply. Look at the examples I gave in that post. Same picture, just different processing.


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 25, 2010)

Well my car is primer black right now while I am fixing it up... It has a long way to go! The shot was taken about 1 hour before sunset.   Its all good!  I understand what you are saying!  I need to look at those sites maybe get some insperation! you are sooooo right about that! Still learning like always!


----------

